# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  مجسم الهرم الغذائي

## زهرة الاحلام

السلام عليكم 
بنات ابي مجسم الهرم الغذائي يكون مثل هذا الشكل

او يكون خشب

طبعا يكون في شغل ويكون حلو لح يكون مشروع الصف 
يكون كبير مش صغير 
وطبعا اي مبلغ يكلف انا حاضرة بس بدون مبالغة جداا بالسعر .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## زهرة الاحلام

:Sobhan:

----------


## زهرة الاحلام

.............................................

----------


## زهرة الاحلام

.....................

----------


## زهرة الاحلام

:Sob7an:

----------


## زهرة الاحلام

.................................................

----------


## زهرة الاحلام

.................................................. ...............................................

----------

